# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  F-connector recommendation

## UseByDate

I am about to install a tv antenna outlet in six rooms of my house using F-connectors. There seems to be four types of F-connectors namely crimp, twist-on, compression and push-on. I was intending to use compression connectors but I stumbled on push-on connectors that need no tool when fitting to the cable. They are priced at about double the price of compression connectors but the extra cost is offset by not having to buy a compression tool. 
 My question is: Has anyone used push-on connectors and if so can you share your experience? Do you recommend using them or not? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOlFPCR71gA

----------


## Armers

FYI Compression is current industry standard, anything less can / might / should /  could / wouldn't / won't / for sure / can't cause problems. Might as well do it properly..  
Cheers

----------


## Led

It depends on whether there could be stress on the cable or not. If there's any chance of it then compression is the way to go. Having said that I ran the tool-less
compression for a split to a spare room a few years ago and have never had a problem, but the cable is clipped inside the wall with some slack so no stress on it.

----------


## Armers

btw, i would have said that job he did on that connector was a poor one (Stinger too long, dielectric too far back) , but who am I to argue with matchmaster!?

----------


## Trav

I've used both. Started with push on but ditched that once a few started to fall off. Do it once, do it right.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

I used compression tools are cheap on eBay worth doing right  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## UseByDate

Cheers all who answered with advice.
 I don't need many excuses to buy a new toy, whoops tool. I will buy a compression tool off eBay as advised and do the job right.

----------

